# Natural Balance or California Natural??



## Hausberg_Kids (Aug 15, 2008)

My golden's ears have been terrible since Canidae switched. I had her on Flint River Ranch Fish and Chips and they were fine, but it is just way to expensive to ship to Germany. I have been looking at Natural Balance or California Natural. Which one is better and what type is best. I know there is rice and lamb, or potato and salmon etc. Any help would be greatly apprecaited. 

After Canidae switched we did try Brightlife, my cocker has done great, but my golden is having major troubles. We are heading back to the Vet tonight because her ears are oozing 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

California Natural did wonders for my elderly golden who suddenly developed allergies/itchy skin.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

Hausberg_Kids said:


> My golden's ears have been terrible since Canidae switched. I had her on Flint River Ranch Fish and Chips and they were fine, but it is just way to expensive to ship to Germany. I have been looking at Natural Balance or California Natural. Which one is better and what type is best. I know there is rice and lamb, or potato and salmon etc. Any help would be greatly apprecaited.
> 
> After Canidae switched we did try Brightlife, my cocker has done great, but my golden is having major troubles. We are heading back to the Vet tonight because her ears are oozing
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Is there a German brand of dog food that would work with your dog? You might have to find someone that can read German to help you shop. You also might find the food would be cheaper. 

Have you though about feeding a raw diet? You should be able to find a cheap supply of meats on the German economy. 

Pat


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Both are really great food, and you cant go wrong on either brand. I think I would go with which one is cheaper.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I would suggest raw as well, it would be easy to find sources there for sure.

Lana


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

California Natural took care of my guys allergies, and Dakota's ears, which were a problem for 5 years before we switched to CN. After about 6 months they were cleared up and I haven't had any issues at all with his ears. It's been 4.5 years now.


----------



## Hausberg_Kids (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you for the replies. I found a great deal on the Natural Balance so I thought I would try it. I think I am going to end up with California Natural though in the long run.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hausberg_Kids said:


> Thank you for the replies. I found a great deal on the Natural Balance so I thought I would try it. I think I am going to end up with California Natural though in the long run.


Just curious, why do you think you will go with California Natural over Natural Balance over the long run?


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

We started with Natural Balance Lamb and Rice as that was what our newly adopted rescue gal was on - although it was a cheaper brand. It's been great, but I was wondering why the "Ultra" variety of the Natural Balance is cheaper?? Also, I am thinking of switching to Duck and Potato - or was it Fish and Sweet Potato that is supposed to be amazing for their coats? No known allergies - just like the natural, no fillers, etc.

Sorry to hijack thread - I have just found this whole dog food thing so interesting!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Our food (NV) just went up $5. so I am considering switching to Natural Balance again.
Does Petco sell California Natural? I will have to look up it's ingredients.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Debles said:


> Our food (NV) just went up $5. so I am considering switching to Natural Balance again.
> Does Petco sell California Natural? I will have to look up it's ingredients.


Go hear and you can find someone near you (hopefully) that carries it:

http://www.naturapet.com/where-to-buy/

Ingredients for the Natural Lamb and Rice:

*Ingredients*

Click on an ingredient to learn more. 

Lamb Meal







Lamb meal is the dry rendered (cooked down) product from lamb tissues, exclusive of any added blood, hair, hoof, hide trimmings, manure, stomach and rumen contents except in such amounts as may occur unavoidably in good processing practices.

Lamb meal is simply lamb meat with the moisture removed, making it suitable for use in dry food. Before you buy a product containing lamb meal, ask the manufacturer about the origin of the lamb meal they use. Natura uses only high-quality lamb meat, not the lamb by-products found in some other pet foods.


Brown Rice







The whole rice kernel containing the nutrient-rich bran with only the rice hull removed. 

Rice bran is rich in numerous nutrients like B-vitamins, magnesium, and fatty acids. 


Rice







Rice, unless listed as brown rice, is the de-hulled rice kernel, without the bran -- known as white rice.

Rice, in its whole form, is a high quality source of carbohydrates, protein and fiber. This is in contrast to fractionated grain ingredients used by some manufacturers such as rice polishings, rice bran, or brewers rice which have been leeched of much of their nutrient value.

Natura uses whole rice, which is the most easily digested grain and the least likely to cause allergic reactions. It is an antidiarrheal and helps lower cholesterol. Natura also uses brown rice, which is the same plant with the bran intact.


Sunflower Oil







Sunflower oil is obtained by extracting oil from sunflower seeds.

Sunflower oil has a high concentration of linoleic acid (73%), which is important for good skin and coat health. Natura uses sunflower oil that has been cold-pressed and protected from exposure to heat and light. This very high quality, very palatable fat is used in California Natural and Innova formulations.


Natural Flavors







Natural flavors are minimally processed flavor ingredients that do not contain synthetic or artificial components.

In the Natura products that include "natural flavor" in the formula, the exact composition is proprietary. However, it is always made from the same animal species on which the formula is based. For example, the "natural flavor" used in the original EVO formula contains a reduction of chicken meat - much the same process as is employed to create a chicken stock in your home kitchen.


Potassium Chloride







A chemical compound, KCl, a colorless or white, cubic, crystalline compound that closely resembles common salt (sodium chloride). It is soluble in water, alcohol, and alkalies. 

Potassium plays various roles in metabolism and body functions. It assists in the regulation of the acid-base balance and water balance in the blood and the body tissue. It assists in protein synthesis from amino acids and in carbohydrate metabolism.


Vitamins/Minerals







Vitamins are organic compounds that function as parts of enzyme systems essential for the transmission of energy and the regulation of metabolisms of the body. Minerals are inorganic substances essential for a host of vital processes within the body.

AAFCO regulates minimum standard quantities of vitamins and minerals in levels that pets need to survive. All pet food manufacturers supplement their products with vitamins and minerals. Beyond meeting these minimum requirements, all Natura products contain a complete vitamin and mineral supplement program that helps pets to thrive, not just survive. The minerals Natura uses are chelated, providing three to ten times greater assimilation than common minerals. Our Innova products also contain beneficial probiotic supplements, which are not required by the AAFCO minimums.

Included in our foods are some of the following: Ascorbic Acid, Beta Carotene, Biotin, Calcium Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Carbonate, Cobalt Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Dicalcium Pantothenate, dl-Methionine, Folic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Niacin, Potassium Chloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin C Supplement (Sodium Ascorbate), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement (Alpha Tocopherol), Zinc Proteinate

Natura adds these important vitamins and minerals, in proper balance to its foods to ensure that your pet gets all the necessary nutrients for life and good health every day.




Taurine







Taurine is the 11th essential amino acid required by cats.

Insufficient levels of taurine can lead to blindness and cardiac problems in cats. Meat is naturally high in taurine, so Natura foods contain high levels of this important nutrient. Natural taurine is also added to our cat foods to ensure cats get enough of this essential amino acid.

Cats vs Dogs: While dogs can synthesize taurine in their systems, cats cannot and must have additional amounts added to their diet for proper health.

Recent university research has suggested, however, that like cats, some breeds of dogs may benefit from Taurine in the diet. While California Natural has always contained ample Taurine from natural sources such as lamb meal, we have decided to supplement Taurine to ensure that all puppies receive full nutritional benefit from our products.


Rosemary Extract







Rosemary is an evergreen shrub of _Rosemarinus Officinalis_.

Rosemary, along with its cancer prevention properties, is a highly effective preservative.





*Guaranteed Analysis*

Guaranteed Analysis describes the nutrient content required by AAFCO labeling standards to be identified on every product package. Since these are guarantees, pet food manufacturers work to formulate diets that meet or exceed the minimum requirements. For more information, read our GA FAQ's.
Crude Protein (min) 
21 % Crude Fat (min) 
11 % Crude Fiber (max) 
2 % Moisture (max) 
10 % Vitamin E (min) 
300 IU/kg Taurine (min) 
0.1 % *Calorie Content:*

3,990 kcal/kg (108 g = 1 cup)
430 kcal/cup (3.8 oz = 1 cup) 


*Nutrient Analysis*

Commonly referred to as Typical Nutrient Analysis (NA), this describes the nutrient content that a specific pet food formula is expected to achieve based on data from the formula database, or in some cases, from an actual laboratory assay. The goal in posting the Typical NA is to provide nutritionists and veterinarians with information that can aid in the treatment of clinical problems such as a cat with struvite or in working with overly obese dogs to prescribe feeding amounts and diet choice for the animal's success. For more information, read our NA FAQ's.
Protein 22.56 % Arginine 1.37 % Histidine 0.65 % Isoleucine 1.03 % Leucine 1.35 % Lysine 1.71 % Met-Cysteine 0.82 % Methionine  0.55 % Phe-Tyrosine 1.65 % Phenylalanine 0.93 % Threonine 0.9 % Tryptophan 0.18 % Valine 1.2 % Fat 11.64 % Linoleic Acid 1.01 % Arachidonic Acid 0.02 % Ash 8.83 % Calcium 2.14 % Phosphorous 1.33 % Potassium 0.62 % Sodium 0.29 % Chloride 0.45 % Magnesium 0.12 % Iron 371.9 mg/kg Copper 16.56 mg/kg Manganese 38.3 mg/kg Zinc 172.54 mg/kg Iodine 2.29 mg/kg Selenium 0.23 mg/kg Vitamin A 18154.83 IU/kg Vitamin D 1824.74 IU/kg Vitamin E 308.35 IU/kg Vitamin K 0.31 mg/kg Vitamin B1 (Thiamine) 3.78 mg/kg Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin) 3.39 mg/kg Vitamin B5 (Pantothenic Acid) 13.02 mg/kg Vitamin B3 (Niacin) 35.37 mg/kg Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine) 2.62 mg/kg Folic Acid 0.55 mg/kg Biotin 0.06 mg/kg Vitamin B12 (Cyanocobalamin) 11.4 ug/kg Choline 2137.27 mg/kg Taurine 0.1 % * Additional Nutrients of Interest *
Omega 3 0.06 % Omega 6 0.72 % Linolenic Acid 0.04 % EPA 20:5n3 0.0 % DHA 22:6n3 0.0 % EPA + DHA 0.01 % Fiber 1.31 % Carbohydrates 48.67 % Glucosamine unknown ppm Chondroitin Sulfate 0.0 0 Carnitine 0.0 %  Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) unknown mg/kg Calculated Calorie Content* 3482.12 kcal/kg *Calculated amounts may differ from packaging as some packaging values are based on available feeding trial data.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I just switched from Nature's Variety to California Natural. I use the Herring and Sweet Potato version. It has cleared up Tysen's ear gunk very well, and has given my westie firm stools for the first time in about 6 months so I definitely recommend them.

Also, for whoever asked, I believe California Natural is not sold in Petsmart or Petco, but only in more localized type stores such as those who sell Nature's Variety. don't take me to the bank on this though.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

You are correct. CN (Innova) controls it's distribution through authorized dealers.



Bock said:


> I just switched from Nature's Variety to California Natural. I use the Herring and Sweet Potato version. It has cleared up Tysen's ear gunk very well, and has given my westie firm stools for the first time in about 6 months so I definitely recommend them.
> 
> Also, for whoever asked, I believe California Natural is not sold in Petsmart or Petco, but only in more localized type stores such as those who sell Nature's Variety. don't take me to the bank on this though.


----------



## Hausberg_Kids (Aug 15, 2008)

I think I will end up with California Natural because of the price. I have read a lot of different reviews of the two foods and it seems people really have great luck with the California Natural food. If the Natural Balance works for her then I will stick with it as long as I can keep finding good coupons for it. Paying to ship food to Germany is not cheap


----------

